# microwave oven



## 128344 (Sep 29, 2009)

A few weeks ago we hired a Sundance 590 RS,l Motorhome with the end kitchen, we had to do an emergency stop, the microwave flew out of it fixing crashed on to the cooker then into the bathroom door leaving a large hole in the door if the flex had not stayed pluged in I do not no were the microwave would have finished up in the motorhome, On returning the motorhome the hire company they said that would contact Swift I have been back to the hire company who showed me a email from swift saying that they have not had any reports of this happening before, I would like to no if any Swift owners have had this happen to them.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

So the moral of this story is to wear a crash helmet?

I thought you were going to say that the hire company asked you to pay for the damage!

Who fitted the microwave I wonder?

C.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Not so much a crash helmet but more of an Aluminum Foil Helmut to shield the rays I think 

Nope never happend to me and never heard of it elsewhere.

Colin


----------

